# Homeschooling, What's public school like?



## joe2pr2 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm just wondering because my parents will not allow me to attend public school.
I'm 15 now and I've been home-schooled my entire life.
I hate it because I believe that homeschooling triggered my social anxiety.
Since I do not have any friends ( I've never had a friend in my entire life ),
I stay at home all the time. It's been two months since I've been out of the house. I do to go to church once a week but it terrifies me lol
Does anyone else here home-school?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I haven't, but all four of my cousins were. They grew up in a tiny town, population something like 100, and my sister and I were raised in one of the biggest cities in the country and attended regular school. Of the six kids, my sister and I were the ones to develop anxiety issues. Our cousins are out ruling the world right now, haha. 

It's not good that you aren't out of the house (you know that) so try and find reasons. Joining local sports teams is one way my cousins made friends. They also went to church, like you. I don't know what type of city you live in but finding things to do like walking your neighbour's dog is a good start. It's so easy to meet people at dog parks I find! Random suggestion...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Public schools aren't so great for people with anxiety issues... The grass might look greener from your side of the fence, but it's really not...

Like she said ^ you just need to find reasons to get out of the house (and then push yourself to do it).


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

public school is horrible. especially highschool. h o r r i b l e.
people with sa beware !
lol no you could try it you may like it, its cool to grauduate with your class and meet teachers an students i guess if your into that kinda stuff..im not so idk but i wouldnt choose homeschooling again over it


----------



## joe2pr2 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I'm going to wait out homeschooling. I'm getting a job soon so that will be fun to get out, hopefully.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Home schooling must be amazing.. Highschool was a horrible disease that ate away at my soul.... But still, be careful when going around teens your own age.. They will be completely different than you most likely, as they have been socialized in a different environment. I knew a Christian kid who first attended public school in 8th grade, and he'd go around tryin to save people an give them Jesus...in the end, he change completely into a narcisistic D bag who nobody really liked. School means sex, drugs, and social pressure. There isn't much of that at home.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I wish I was homeschooled... Well, actually, I wish I was unschooled (look it up). You get to choose what you study. And I would recommend studying Psychology, the process of making friends, body language, and human communication. And then put it into practice.


----------



## Dying (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm home-schooled.Public school is terrifying If you don't know how to fit In.But,I wish I was bold enough to be In public school again.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish I was home schooled! Public school is terrible.. ): And I'm already struggling so much with it, and I haven't even reached highschool yet!! (which I'm pretty sure is the worst one) Bleh..


----------



## 00100101 (Sep 3, 2010)

it depends on where you live & how you act towards people. etc.

public school can be ONE of the most amazing times of your young life, or it could put you through hell, there have been people who have committed suicide as a result.

im not trying to make public schooling sound terrible, just saying it can be good or bad, it depends...


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I was home-schooled then went to public school for junior high on. I also suspect that home-schooling caused my social anxiety, but I think I got a better educational foundation. It was tough adapting to public school though.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a homeschooling parent and I like reading the responses about it on this thread. The best of both worlds, IMHO, is a charter home school, or home school cooperative, where you can get small group, supervised social time, more opportunity to make friends, without the negative social pressures and the freedom of home schooling or unschooling and studying what you want. Charter schools for home schoolers are beginning to crop up all over the place. 
To the OP, good luck to you .


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2010)

For someone with SA, public school is hell... :/

I'm in public school, and taking online courses too. In the online courses I learn much more. But I'm not sure I'd wanna be taking those full time, being totally isolated...


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

not fun


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

King Moonracer said:


> Home schooling must be amazing.. Highschool was a horrible disease that ate away at my soul.... But still, be careful when going around teens your own age.. They will be completely different than you most likely, as they have been socialized in a different environment. I knew a Christian kid who first attended public school in 8th grade, and he'd go around tryin to save people an give them Jesus...in the end, he change completely into a narcisistic D bag who nobody really liked. School means sex, drugs, and social pressure. There isn't much of that at home.


noo homeschooling is horrible too. especially when its online. It is even harder and there is no teacher to explain to you how . trust me it sucks and you wont want to go back to public school but only our of fear because of sa


----------



## ihatesocialanxiety101 (Nov 30, 2010)

ufoforestgump said:


> not fun


Agreed.


----------



## notMiceElf (Nov 29, 2010)

You should keep at your home schooling I know it is hard not having friends.. I haven't had a friend since Grade 7, I am in Grade 11 now. I work at an alternative school I do my work at my own pace it is very private yet there is other students and we talk.. but we all know what we are there for. 

If it is a friend that you want I can't really suggest anything for you because this is what I want as well and I can't share anything that will get you what you wan't. 

If you ever attend a school I would suggest NOT to let people effect you and NOT to show it if you do it is game over.. You have to rise above others it was hard for me as that wasn't the person I wanted to be.. but I made a mistake.

I think about college/university and how I could potentially make life long friends there but that is a couple years from now.. I feel for you I hate being lonely it does suck.


----------



## brindin (Nov 15, 2010)

Public school is very difficult if you have SA.
I just started public school for my junior year this year, I went to private school before. I liked private school because you basically knew everyone and what they were like because there weren't so many people... at public school there are thousands of people, and I only know and talk to just a couple of people... it is depressing.


----------



## BreakingDawn (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm on independent studies
Going back to public school in 3 or 4 weeks
it scares me to go back but I know it will be the best thing
homeschooling sucks

I was homeschooled a lot in myl ife but I also been in public school to


When you are homeschooled U dont have opportunities to socialize much. People say there are soo many things you can do. But really there isn't. You get the most socialization when you are in school. Church is only like twice a week if u attend the weekly youth groups. I'm actually going to start going to church tommorow which makes me nervous to. I have no friends and its hard for me to talk to people. But I'll try my best. I'm sure u can to : )


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

pita said:


>


that pretty much sums it up total bs


----------



## BlueFogMire (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm homeschooled too... there was a long period of time where I was always shut up in the house and never went out, plus my parents were very, very overprotective. (I used to not even be able to go into the front yard without a parent or older sibling. ) I'm in homeschool groups now, but people rarely talk to me. It's slowly getting better though.
I think, personally, if I were to switch to public school now, I'd hate it. In public school you're treated so differently... I wouldn't be able to handle it! :|
But I believe I'm going to get over my SA someday. Anyone can do it... don't give up!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

As much as I wish I was homeschooled when I was in High School, I'm glad I went to public school. I can't explain it very well. Even though I'm sure school laid the foundation for my mental illness, it also gave me things to think about. People giving different modes of thought that shaped me into a more round human being. I can't imagine growing up with only you, your family's and your teacher's point of view to think about. I think people become more educated human beings when exposed to more people.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

If I had the chance to go back and redo everything, I'd choose homeschool in a heartbeat. i would have saved myself the heartache.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I homeschooled and I loved it.


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

BlueFogMire said:


> Hi, I'm homeschooled too... there was a long period of time where I was always shut up in the house and never went out, plus my parents were very, very overprotective. (I used to not even be able to go into the front yard without a parent or older sibling. ) I'm in homeschool groups now, but people rarely talk to me. It's slowly getting better though.
> I think, personally, if I were to switch to public school now, I'd hate it. In public school you're treated so differently... I wouldn't be able to handle it! :|
> But I believe I'm going to get over my SA someday. Anyone can do it... don't give up!


stay stay stay stay stay stay STAY


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

they need to do away with public education and make a home schooled world


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

In the US public schools are hell. They teach you to be an obedient peon and pump nationalism into you. They teach you THEIR history. Repress critical thinking and discourage individualism. Smart, not so smart and problematic kids are all mashed into a room where teachers attempt to standardized them all. It's lengthy and boring for people with SA.
Get the job, work hard, try your best, keep homeschooling, if you have the funds get private tutoring.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

total brainwashing and propaganda dont go to public schools


----------



## BlueFogMire (Dec 18, 2010)

ufoforestgump said:


> stay stay stay stay stay stay STAY


lol I will never switch to public school, it would make my life even more of a living hell than it already is.


----------



## coolmj1120 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi. I have been going to public schools until I was in 7th grade. For 8th grade I wanted to try out online school because my previous school was substandard, to many bullies etc. Already since day one, I have been regretting and crying because of my mistake. I barely have any friends anymore and I don't do my work sometimes because it is very depressing. My eyes are watering right now. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one suffering. It took my social life away. I must convince my parents to make me go to a public school next year. My parents don't know I'm suffering right now and trying to hide it is hard. I might get ready to confess.

Public school is awesome. I made many friends, got bullied.... But getting bullied actually doesn't matter. I somewhat miss getting bullied. I would like to tell you my story.

For three weeks I was going to the best school ever in my opinion in 7th grade. On the 3rd week, the school found out I didn't reside in the school district, so they forced me out of the school. My mom went to the city center to apply for a permit so I can go back... It didn't work. So there was another school that was close to my house. I asked around the neighborhood, looked at online reviews on that school. I was terrified at the results I found. I told and showed my mom everything about why I shouldn't go to this school, but we had no choice. So I got enrolled to that school and on the first day it started to happen. For the whole school year I suffered, and I begged my mom if I can go to another school. We looked online, and my mom suggested online school. I said OK, what could possibly go wrong. Everything did go wrong. I regret it! I would rather go back to the school I went to before! I want my social life back!!!

I know this isn't the answer you may have been looking for but after I typed all of that above, I feel better for sharing my feelings. Thank you.


----------



## escapism2 (Jan 17, 2011)

I am currently using an online school. The fact that I do not have a social life or friends does not bother me anymore. I believe staying home did help me accept SA, but I also believe that I have lost all ability to function in the real world.
However, SA still bothers me in some aspects--it's impossible for me go somewhere in public. :/


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Public school is absolutely awful. Trust me. Stay homeschooled if you went to public school you would pass out walking in the building.


----------

